# Chugging through the bar...pun intended!!!



## Jeffnscale (Dec 10, 2015)

Just a few pictures of my layout in my bar. Hope you like it. There's a YouTube video as well if you're interested.
https://youtu.be/3ueW-t84PDE
Thanks for taking a look!!


----------



## Mattsn (Nov 22, 2015)

Great idea for a bar top. Love it


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Nice layout.


----------



## Franco (Feb 6, 2011)

Very cool! Is that glass or plexi? How thick?


----------



## callmeIshmael2 (May 28, 2012)

*We're all here for the beer!*

The rule here in Canada is: You can't drink too many Molson's Canadian and actually come up with such a great little layout...


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

Franco said:


> Very cool! Is that glass or plexi? How thick?


From another thread where he talked about his video:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=796410&postcount=10


----------



## Jeffnscale (Dec 10, 2015)

Ahh but you can my friend.... You can!!!!


----------



## 2869ral (Dec 15, 2015)

Very nice! What an awesome idea. You did a great job. :appl:


----------

